# ça y va



## Freigeist

Ciao a tutti!

Sto traducendo un video TEDx (Le positif attire le positif | Marion Gourvest | TEDxUSMBAnnecy) e ho alcuni dubbi.


_Pour moi, le verre à moitié plein, c'est chouette, dynamique, le verre se remplit, c'est en mouvement et ça y va._

che io ho tradotto:

_Per me il bicchiere metà pieno è eccezionale, dinamico, un bicchiere che si riempie, è in movimento e le cose procedono._

Sono in dubbio sulla traduzione di "ça y va".

Merci par avance!


----------



## DEHER

Ciao Freigeist,

Dans ce contexte, "ça y va" semble vouloir dire que l'atmosphère va se dérider, que l'ambiance va s'échauffer ou même qu'il y aura de nombreux autres verres !

Propongo la traduzione : È promettente! (benché non sono completamente soddisfatto...


----------



## Freigeist

Grazie per il suggerimento ma pensavo a qualcosa con un verbo per rispecchiare la frase originale.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao Freigeist, 
ho ascolato questo video
due commenti (ma sono madrelingua francese...)
-  mi sembra che il registro di " _le cose procedono_" sia un po troppo formale. Io avrei detto "e va bene !"
-  mi sembra che " _eccezionale_" sia troppo forte per "chouette" - "chouette" è una parola banale che si usa in qualsiasi circostanze, per cose, persone, situazioni "soltanto" piacevole. Ma forse "eccezionale" non è cosi forte come "exceptionnel"...
-"Tu viens diner ce soir"​-"OK"​-"Chouette"​


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

P.S. Mi domando come avrai tradotto "râleur" !


----------



## Freigeist

Grazie per i preziosi suggerimenti! Per "râleurs" ho usato "brontoloni", ma non sono convinta. Per "chouette" potrebbe andar bene "ottimo" o "fantastico"?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

"Brontoloni" mi sembra ... ottimo. Grazie !!!
E per chouette, "ottimo" mi sembra perfetto.


----------



## Freigeist

Grazie per i pareri e scusate l'off-topic.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Freigeist said:


> Grazie per i preziosi suggerimenti! Per "râleurs" ho usato "brontoloni", ma non sono convinta. Per "chouette" potrebbe andar bene "ottimo" o "fantastico"?



Si può dire fantastico o meraviglioso, molto bello...


----------



## Freigeist

Ho usato "fantastico" per "génial" ma grazie lo stesso.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Freigeist said:


> Ho usato "fantastico" per "génial" ma grazie lo stesso.



Prego.


----------

